# I feel like I've been punched in the stomache....



## Parker'smommy (Sep 12, 2002)

We had a 20 week loss in Feb. It was devestating. We haven't forgotten our little girl, but we were trying to continue living, which meant having another child. My OB told me that I could try as soon as I wanted to at my PP appt. He said since there wasn't a cause for the loss ( just bad luck I guess) and the pathology report came back great AND I had had TWO previous, healthy, non complicated pregnancies that ended in TWO beautiful children that the chances that anything would happen was slim..... but....it's happening again. I'm miscarrying the baby we conceived in March/April. I feel like someone just punched me...hard...in my gut. What??? How is this happening AGAIN??? Why me??? What is happening to my body???? Why..........

I don't even know what or how to feel about it either. I had only taken the test a week and a half previously. But still...it hurts. I'm now scared that I will never carry another baby to term. I'll have more answers on Monday when some blood tests I took Wed. and Fri. come back. I NEVER thought I'd be in this position...never.


----------



## rach03 (Dec 30, 2006)

Oh, Parker'sMommy...I'm so very sorry.









I hope your blood tests bring you some answers.


----------



## lolalapcat (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm so sorry you are losing this baby too.

There are things that may have changed with your body since your healthy pregnancies---hormones, clotting factors. Hopefully your doctor can help you find some answers.

Take care.


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

I am very sorry you are suffering another loss.














s

Do you know what kinds of things they drew for during your blood tests? I have 2 rare clotting disorders and while it doesn't completely explain my full term loss, it does give us an inkling about what my body is at risk for when I'm pg. Keep us updated!







s


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

So, so sorry you are going throught his again. How awful!

I remember just a few months ago feeling as though this absolutely couldn't happen again. Once was what happens. To some. Not twice. Not to me.

I am just beginning to explore the possible why's. Take care. When you are ready, I hope you find some answers that are helpful.

Take care.


----------



## AlderJuniperBirch (May 10, 2007)




----------



## kati_kati (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. May you soon find peace.


----------



## **guest** (Jun 25, 2004)

from what i read, reasons for early loss and late loss are completely different, they are not related.


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## LolaK (Jan 8, 2006)

I am basically in the same boat as you Parker's Mommy. I an in the middle of my second miscarriage in a row and I have a daughter who was the easiest, most perfect pregnancy ever. After the first miscarriage I thought, well no biggie, lots of women miscarry it's just the way the world works. Well after the second miscarriage it really makes you pause and think.

I haven't gone in for my blood tests yet but I feel lucky that my OB does not demand we wait for 3 miscarriages before she will send me to a specialist. She also said that because I already had an easy pregnancy she had very strong hope that I would be able to have another child.

Hopefully you get good news from your tests.


----------

